# Family Pet Day And Fun Dog Show



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Northern Greyhound Rescue Family Pet Day And Fun Dog Show
31st Of May At Worden Park Leyland Lancashire



Come and join us at our Family Pet Day and Fun Dog Show at Worden Park, Leyland, Lancashire PR25 2DJ on Bank Holiday Monday the 31st of May from 11am onwards. We hope to raise much needed funds and raise awareness for the other rescues joining us on the day. Most of the rescues will have their animals birds etc with them and they welcome the chance to educate and for the public to interact with their 'critters' on the day. 

Worden Park is a busy public park with lots of attractions and historic features including a miniature steam railway which will be running on the day. We will be at the side of the Arts and Crafts centre which will be open as will the bar and cafe so visitors will be able to get refreshments throughout the day. There will also be a homemade ice cream stall and a barbecue outdoors for those who prefer to stay outside with the dogs or you could bring your own picnic! 
Entries for the companion dog show held under Kennel Club Regulations will be taken from 11am, with the first class commencing at around 12pm. There are 12 classes including best rescue and rosettes from 1st to 4th place for each class.

Ribble dog Agility Club will be putting on a display around 11am and for a small donation your dog can have a go at agility too. This will be available from approximately 11am until 12pm and again from 2pm until approximately 3pm.

We will be joined by:

Ribble Dog Agility Club
South Ribble Dog Wardens with information and offering microchipping 
HAPPA (Horse and Pony Rescue) and one of their Residents 'Red' the pony who will be meeting and greeting on the day
Cats Protection League
Pets As Therapy with pat dogs
Lancashire Wildlife Trust
House Of Zed with their martingale collars for sale
Barn Owl Bill . Bill will be bringing his owls and birds of prey to the event.
North West Reptile Club with various reptiles present
Mobile Zoo various reptiles, arachnids etc present 
Pets Corner rabbits, guineas etc in attendance too 
Cats In Crisis

Face painting and a lucky dip for the children will also be available and we will also be running a raffle to raise funds.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

We may attend this one!  Am heading up to Lancashire on Sunday, so we will be around on Monday. Might have to come alone with Holly, as the OH doesn't always like dog shows haha, may drag him along 

EDIT: Grr, my OH has army training that day... need to find someone to come with me, methinks... chowchowmum, you want to come??


----------



## PedigreeUK (Dec 22, 2009)

Hello

It sounds like a really fun day out for everyone - I hope it goes well and raises lots of money for rescue dogs.

Janet


----------



## JadeyB (Apr 17, 2010)

I might try and go along to this one, does anyone know what the Dog Show classes are going to be?


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Out of interest, for the actual dog show, do we have to dress smart? Because it's supposed to be a warm day so was just gonig to wear a blouse and 3/4 pants?

And like JadeyB said, does anyone know what classes there will be?


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

kaisa624 said:


> Out of interest, for the actual dog show, do we have to dress smart? Because it's supposed to be a warm day so was just gonig to wear a blouse and 3/4 pants?
> 
> And like JadeyB said, does anyone know what classes there will be?


think since it is a fun dog show, you can wear whatever you want, well in general! lol

OH andi have no idea what classes their is going to be, usually stuff like prettiest bitch, waggiest tail, handsomest dog.....


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Ha should definately be a laugh then  Am taking a friend with me, as the OH has army training on Monday, and don't want to go on my own haha! It's only a 30 min drive from my OH's  yay 

EDIT: I'm heading off the forum now until Tuesday when I return home from Lancs. Hopefully I may meet a few of you at this event  I'll be one of the many with puppies that pull haha!!


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi,

Only just picked this thread up but I might pop along too, my puppy isnt 6 months old yet, will I be able to enter her into any classes?


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

ChowChowmum said:


> Hi,
> 
> Only just picked this thread up but I might pop along too, my puppy isnt 6 months old yet, will I be able to enter her into any classes?


i don't see any problem, as long as it has be vaccinated.

My mum and I went toa fun dog show near us and we tok my mums puppies and they were only 3/4 months old at the time and we entered them in some classes.


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for that.

Should be a good day out then, and my puppies first experience of showing. It will be good to see if the Ring Craft classes are paying off!


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Was a laugh  Good to meet you Chowchowmom  Cleo was real sweet 

Can't believe Holly got 2nd in Prettiest Bitch, the judge said she was a sucker for Springers, which was the reason she didn't get 1st. See you again hopefully 

How is Cleo? Her shoulder ok?


----------

